# Financial advisers Midlands (Coventry area) or anywhere else



## timg147 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm a long time Lurker on DW. I have been having one of those days today and just come to the conclusion I need to sort my life out money wise.
Can anyone recommend any good financial advisers. Used one many years ago and the advice was not good so have stayed away from them.
My GF and I both earn reasonable money (not big bucks) but never seem to get anywhere. We want to do work on the house but can't afford it at the moment and also need to be putting pension money away. 

Any suggestions as to advisers is greatly appreciated. I just don't trust the banks if you know what I mean 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

